# [SOLUTION] Fix the Open File Security Warning when invoking PS from LR



## Samoreen (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi,

After installing version 10, Windows has started to systematically open the "Open File Security Warning" dialog whenever I tried to Edit in... Photoshop CC from LR. Which is rather annoying since the option allowing to permanently disable the warning for that executable no longer exists.

A solution for those who are hit by this issue...

It is possible to disable the security warning globally (Internet Options | Security | Internet | Custom level | Miscellaneous | Launching applications and unsafe files (enable) ). This works but Windows 10 will now start to systematically warn you that your system is at risk. Kind of a chicken/egg - hair pulling - chicken plucking problem. Microsoft are very good at inventing such things.

There's a better solution although it can be considered unsafe by some users.

Launch REGEDIT or any other registry editor.
Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Associations.
If the string value *LowRiskFileTypes* for that key doesn't exist, create it.
Set it to "*.exe;.bat;.cmd;.vbs*" without the quotes.
Logoff and login again.
You'll no longer be bothered with these annoying and somehow useless warnings when trying to execute a program or a script downloaded from the Internet. I do not consider this as unsafe if you have a good antivirus software running on your system.

However, I think there's something wrong with the CC installer. I didn't have this issue when launching PS directly, only from LR.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Patrick.


----------

